# φάουσα = (μτφ.) canker, gangrene



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

Είναι από τις αγαπημένες λέξεις του Τριάντη η *φάουσα* και μια και έπεσα πάλι επάνω της σήμερα (κανένας από τους αυστηρούς επιτηρητές και επίδοξους σωτήρες της χώρας μας δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε για την αναχαίτιση της φάουσας αυτής [δηλ. των αμυντικών δαπανών], που κατατρώει τα σπλάχνα της ελληνικής οικονομίας) και δεν τη βρίσκουμε εύκολα στα λεξικά, ένα νηματάκι το αξίζει.

φάουσα > φάγουσα > φαγέδαινα ((ιατρ.) ελκώδης διαβρωτική εξεργασία, ΠαπΛεξ)
Το «φαγ» είναι από το «έφαγον». Στη μεταφορική χρήση θα δούμε σαν συνώνυμα το καρκίνωμα ή τη γάγγραινα.


----------



## aerosol (Mar 16, 2010)

Υπάρχει σε παλιές χωριάτικες κατάρες:
"Μπα, που κακιά φάουσα να σε μάσ(-ει) και να σε κόψ(-ει), παλιοτόμαρο!"

[Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: όχι εσάς, αγαπητέ nickel!]


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2010)

νάχη πάντοτε υγεία,
πλούτον και ευημερία,
να χαρή και ν’ αφεντέψη
τους εχθρούς του να παιδέψη,
κι οπου δεν τον επαινέσει,
κακόν θάνατον να δώση,
κι οπου δεν τον αγαπάει,
*φάγουσα *να τονε φάη
​
Ιάκωβος Τριβώλης, _Ιστορία του Ταγιαπιέρα_ (1520)


----------



## aqua (Apr 6, 2010)

Και κυπριακά "φκάρτε φάουσαν" (μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως "βουλώστε το").


----------



## Earion (Jul 21, 2010)

Εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα στη λαϊκή ιατρική της Κρήτης από το πολύ καλό περιοδικό _Κρητικό Πανόραμα_*.* Στο τεύχος 36 (Μάρτιος-Μάιος 2010), σε άρθρο με τίτλο «Οι γιατρικουλιές και οι παλιές αρρώσθιες», ο Γιώργης Γρ. Σταματάκης συλλέγει θησαυρό από παλιές γνώσεις και λεξιλόγιο και τα καταγράφει στο τοπικό ιδίωμα. Κατάλογος ολόκληρος με όλα τα γνωστά και άγνωστα, πιθανά και απίθανα νοσήματα, από τα οποία αποσπώ και παραθέτω ανάκατα μόνο αυτά τα λίγα:

η πανόγλα (=πανούκλα)
η μεσκηνιά
η τρεζάδα
η βιστιριά
το βερέμι
ο φύστουλας
*η φάωσα*
το στρούφισμα
το ανέδραμα​
Τι είναι το καθένα από αυτά δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω, χωρίς ιατρικές γνώσεις. Έχει και άλλα πολλά. Έπεται και δεύτερο μέρος στο επόμενο τεύχος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2010)

Σκαν, σκαν, σκαν!

(Διότι μου κάν', μου κάν', μου κάν'.)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2010)

Earion said:


> το βερέμι
> ο φύστουλας


Με τη σειρά, φυματίωση, συρίγγιο, τουρκόθεν :) Δεν προλαβαίνω να ψάξω για απώτερη ετυμολογία για το πρώτο, το δεύτερο είναι fistula.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Την τρεζάδα (και τροζάδα) την ξέρω σαν τρέλα, κουζουλάδα, στην καθομιλουμένη, όμως, όχι σε ιατρικό περιβάλλον. Και τρεζός ή τροζός είναι ο τρελός.
Το στρούφισμα πρέπει να είναι το διάστρεμμα, το στραμπούληγμα (στρουφίζω=στρίβω).
Τη φάωσα την ξέρω όπως λέει ο Νικέλ στο #1.
Το βερέμι και τον φύστουλα (ή φίστουλα) τα είπε η Μις Παλ Αύρα (κανένα παγωτό, ίσως .
Είμαι περίεργος να μάθω τι είναι η μεσκηνιά, γιατί τον χαρακτηρισμό μεσκήνης τον είχε ψωμοτύρι η γιαγιά μου για όποιον δεν χώνευε. 

Αλλά γιατί να παλεύω με εικασίες; Σκαν εντ λετς χεβ σαμ φαν. ;)

Edit: μεσκήνης ήταν ο λεπρός. 
Πηγή, ο πατέρας μου, που επιμένει ότι η γιαγιά έλεγε έτσι μόνο τους άλλους της γαμπρούς, ενώ η κόρη της κουνάει το κεφάλι με νόημα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2010)

daeman said:


> Edit: μεσκήνης ήταν ο λεπρός.
> Πηγή, ο πατέρας μου, που επιμένει ότι η γιαγιά έλεγε έτσι μόνο τους άλλους της γαμπρούς, ενώ η κόρη της κουνάει το κεφάλι με νόημα.


μισκίνης στο σλανγκ.τζι-αρ: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/miskinis_10732:μισκίνης
μισκίνης = καχεκτικός, πολύ λεπτός (εδώ: http://sxeseis.gr/viewthread.php?tid=12838&page=6)
μισκίνης = βρομερός (εδώ: http://thrakiveria.gr/content/view/53/14/)


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2010)

Ωραίο το γλωσσάρι, Ζαζ. 
Κάμποσες απ' αυτές τις λέξεις και φράσεις, που έχω συναντήσει έτσι ή με μικρές παραλλαγές στην Κρήτη, στη Θεσσαλία και αλλού, μάλλον προέρχονται από τα τουρκικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2010)

Το ουσ. *μισκίνης* δίνει παράγωγα αφενός μεν το ουσ. *μισκίνικο* (συνήθ. ακολουθεί τη λέξη _ρε_) που είναι τρυφερός τρόπος να απευθυνθούμε σ' ένα πλασματάκι (πρβλ. τη γλυκιά χρήση τής λ. _πίτσκο_), αφετέρου δε το επίθ. *μισκίνικος* / *μισκίνκος* που είναι το αντίθετο του επιθ. _μπαμπάτσικος_ / _μπαμπάτσκος_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2010)

Το _πίτσκο_ λέγεται και για τα δύο φύλα;
Επειδή υπάρχει το пићка ή pićka και η ακατανίκητη έλξη της παρετυμολογίας. 
Να 'ναι καλά ο γκούγκλης για τα σέρβικα. 
Εδώ τα μικρά τα λένε _κούτσ(ι)κα_ ή _κούτσινα_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2010)

daeman said:


> Το _πίτσκο_ λέγεται και για τα δύο φύλα;


Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, ναι. Αλλά κυρίως λέγεται για αγοράκια. :)


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 21, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με το γλωσσάρι Ρουμελιώτικης ντοπιολαλιάς του Θ. Παπαθανασίου (1982:207):

*Φάουσα, η* = Δερματική πάθηση, κακογλωσσιά.

Απ' την ίδια πηγή:

*Βερέμης, ο* = αρρωστιάρης.

Αυτά μ' ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο. Δυστυχώς όμως το γλωσσάρι αυτό δεν δίνει ετυμολογία ή άλλες πληροφορίες.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2018)

...
Από κυπριακό αργκοτικό wiki:

Η λέξη ετυμολογείται από το αρχαίο ελληνικό φαγοῦσα, θηλυκή μετοχή του Αορίστου φαγών του ρήματος ἐσθίω = τρώω. Σε διάφορα τοπικά ιδιώματα η λέξη σημαίνει μία νόσο η οποία τρώει το δέρμα ή συνολικά τον άνθρωπο. Το βρίσκουμε κυρίως στην Κύπρο, αλλά, μεταξύ άλλων, στη Νάξο και την Κέρκυρα. Η νόσος στην οποία αναφέρεται η έκφραση μπορεί να είναι "φαγαίδενα [sic· φαγέδαινα], έλκος, καρκίνος (επιθηλιακό καρκίνωμα), ή και αδενική πανώλης, σαρκοφάγο έλκος που οφειλόταν ή σε καρκίνο ή σε τύπο του έρπητα ή σε σύφιλη ή σε κάποιο σαρκοφάγο βακτήριο άγνωστο στους χρόνους εκείνους ή σε άλλης αιτιολογίας γάγγραινα" (δες). 
Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται σε κατάρες σε διάφορα τοπικά ιδιώματα. Ειδικά στην Κύπρο σημαίνει και την κακή μοχθηρή γυναίκα, η οποία κατατρώγει τον άντρα της. Μπορεί, επίσης, να σημαίνει "ένα σωρό, πάρα πολλά" κυρίως με την κακή σημασία ασχολιών που με κατατρώγουν.

ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ


Ε που να σε φάει η φάουσα. (Ιδίωμα Νάξου).
Φάουσα να φκάλεις. (Κατάρα στα κυπριακά).
Μπα, που να το φάει η φάουσα και το κακό γαρμπούνι, κι οπού τον εγεννόσπυρε να μη μείνει μπουκούνι, και να το πιάκει σύφλογο, νιασμός και κολορέντσα, να το θερίσει μιάτζιμιας τσου χοίρωνε ιφλουέντσα, που αρέβαρε ο μόμολος να κάμει το μορόζο, τσι σερενάτες άρχεψε αντίπερα το μπότζο. Κοπιάσανε κι οι όστριες, πίπιλο μουνολάσι, τσί κραξ' η θυγατέρα μου, ταχιά μην πάει και χάσει. (Πιο χαρκορίλα κατάρα που διασώζει ο Σφυρίζων στο σλανγκρ).
Έφαέν με τζείνη η φάουσα. (Αναφορά σε κακή γυναίκα στα κυπριακά).
Πότε έννα την παραιτήσεις τζείνην την φάουσαν ρε φίλε, τόσες καλές κοπέλλες έχουμεν στην παρέαν! (Ιδίωμα Κύπρου).
Η εφημερίδα ανέφερε πως η φράση «η φάουσα που μας εκπροσωπεί στην Ευρώπη», δεν ήταν σεξιστική και ότι στη μεταφορική της σημασία αναφέρεται σε δυναμική γυναίκα που συνήθως καπελώνει τον άνδρα της και δεν χάνει ευκαιρία να κάνει δηλώσεις στα ΜΜΕ επί παντός επιστητού, επιδιώκοντας να περάσει τις θέσεις και τις απόψεις της. (Δαμέ).
Έχω μια φάουσα δουλειές να κάμω. (Ιδίωμα Κύπρου).
Για το τέλος να πω ότι που την μιαν καταλάβω τους, επειδή οι παραπάνω εδώκαν τζιαι μιαν φάουσα λεφτά για να πιάσουν αυτοκίνητο τζιαινούρκο με τα Χ έξτρα ποτζεί τζιαι την τάδε σπάνια μπογιάν. Αλλά που την άλλη ρε φίλε, get a life ας πούμε! Εν ένα μάτσο παλλιοσίερα που λαλεί τζι' ο παππούς μου. (Οι συνήθειες του Κυπραίου που είναι ερωτευμένος με το αυτοκίνητό του).
Μια φάουσα καταπίνει τον αέρα, τη θάλασσα, την πόλη, το ιερό, πλημμύρισε σκουλήκια η μητέρα το ρόδο καταγής βγάζει καπνό. Δεν υπάρχει ελπίς στην Ελλάδα ζεις. 
(Από το άζμα του Διονύση Σαββόπουλου Κωλοέλληνες).
http://el.slang.wikia.com/wiki/Φάουσα












«Xάννω τον νου μου πάλε
είπα φάουσα να φκάλεις φκάλε
με στο beat να μπειχτείς ας το μεγάλε
είδα σε να βλέπεις μα εν βλέπεις πάλε»


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2018)

Έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για το ότι είναι ιδιωματισμός της Νάξου, γιατί το έχω ακούσει από τη γιαγιά μου το (1) και δεν είχε καμία σχέση με τη Νάξο ή άλλα νησιά ή γενικότερα με την Ανατολική Ελλάδα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2018)

SBE said:


> Έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για το ότι είναι ιδιωματισμός της Νάξου, γιατί το έχω ακούσει από τη γιαγιά μου το (1) και δεν είχε καμία σχέση με τη Νάξο ή άλλα νησιά ή γενικότερα με την Ανατολική Ελλάδα.



Λέγεται ακόμα στη Νάξο, αλλά, τουλάχιστον παλιότερα, δεν βρισκόταν αποκλειστικά εκεί. 

Αντιγράφω σχόλιo Ναξιώτισσας γλωσσολόγου από σχετική συζήτηση σε γλωσσική ομάδα στο ΦΒ:

«Και στα ιδιώματα της Νάξου απαντά αυτή η λέξη, κυρίως μέσα σε καταριστικά εκφωνήματα: που να σε φάει η φάουσα, που να φάει η φάουσα τη γλώσσα ντου, που να βγάλεις φάουσα κλπ κλπ. 
Αγάπη παντού ωστόσο!»
https://goo.gl/VvaHv3

Σ' εκείνη τη συζήτηση αναφέρθηκε ότι και στη Δυτική Ελλάδα λέγεται (ή λεγόταν) η φάουσα —και με τη σημασία της μοχθηρής γυναίκας, εκείνης που γλωσσοτρώει τους άλλους (ή τους τρώει γενικώς μεταφορικά)— ενώ η κατάρα στο 3 προέρχεται από την Κέρκυρα (ή και τη Ζάκυνθο):







Άλλωστε, και σε αυτό που πόσταρα παραπάνω το γράφει:



daeman said:


> ...
> Από κυπριακό αργκοτικό wiki:
> 
> [...] Το βρίσκουμε *κυρίως στην Κύπρο*, αλλά, *μεταξύ άλλων*, στη Νάξο* και την Κέρκυρα*. [...] Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται σε κατάρες *σε διάφορα τοπικά ιδιώματα*.




Και στην Ιλιάδα, στη μετάφραση Καζαντζάκη-Κακριδή, με τη σημασία εκείνης που κατατρώει:

Έτσι έλεγαν, κι ο Αίας με ολάστραφτο χαλκό γοργά αρματώθη, 
κι ως όλα τ' άρματα του εφόρεσε τρογύρα στο κορμί του, 
χύθηκε ομπρός, σαν το θεόρατο τον Άρη, σύντας τρέχει 
να μπει κι αυτός στο απάλε που άνοιξαν θνητοί, απ' το γιο του Κρόνου
σπρωγμένοι, για να στήσουν πόλεμο σε *καρδιοφάουσα *αμάχη.
...
Για καρτεράει κοντά στη θάλασσα τα γρήγορα άρμενά μας, 
όσο με πείσμα κι αν παλεύουμε, να κάψει η *φάουσα *φλόγα, 
κι εμάς αράδα να μας σφάξουνε; τι πια μαθές δεν έχω 
τη δύναμη που ανθούσε κάποτε στο λυγερό κορμί μου.
...
Κι η *φάουσα *μάχη ορθανατρίχιασεν απ' τα μακριά κοντάρια,
που εκράτουν και θέριζαν γύρα τους· και θάμπωναν τα μάτια 
απ' τη χαλκένια φλόγα που 'βγαζαν τ' αστραποβόλα κράνη 
κι οι φρεσκογυαλισμένοι θώρακες και τα λαμπρά σκουτάρια,
...
Τώρα ξανά στα πελαγόδρομα τα πλοία φωτιά να βάλτε 
*φάουσα *λυσσάτε, τους αντρόκαρδους σκοτώνοντας Αργίτες.
...
Μα κι έτσι, απ' τα καράβια διώχνοντας το χαλασμό, με λύσσα 
χύσου στη μάχη μέσα, Πάτροκλε, μην κάψουν τα καράβια 
με *φάουσα *φλόγα, και μας κόψουνε του γυρισμού τη στράτα.
...
«Ομπρός, αλογοδρόμε Πάτροκλε, τρισεύγενε, ξεκρίνω 
της *φάουσας *της φωτιάς το σφύριγμα πλάι στα καράβια τώρα· 
μην πάει και πάρουν τα καράβια μας και σίγουρα χαθούμε. 
Τ' άρματα φόρα εσύ, το ασκέρι μας εγώ θα πάω να μάσω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2018)

To γαρμπούνι τί είναι;
Ομοιοκαταληκτεί με το μπαρμπούνι, που μου το θύμισε, πάντως.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2018)

SBE said:


> To γαρμπούνι τί είναι;
> ...



*γαρμπούνι *(ιταλ. carbonio: άνθρακας / carbone: κάρβουνο): η ασθένεια του άνθρακα. Το κακό σπυρί. Ο καλόγερος, το "αθράκι" // κορφιατ. κατάρα: "να σε φάει μαύρο γαρμπούνι".

Από διπλωματική γλωσσολόγου στο Παν. Πατρών: Η επίδραση της Ιταλικής γλώσσας στη μορφολογία των Επτανησιακών διαλέκτων. Ενδιαφέρον κείμενο, εξηγεί πολλά και θα βρεις και πολλές άλλες σχετικές λέξεις, γνωστές ή άγνωστες, τσερταμέντε.

Γαρμπούνι στο καντούνι, δεν έμεινε ρουθούνι.


----------

